# Moving to Mexico



## neeraj1122 (Feb 26, 2015)

Dear Friends, 

I am planning to Move Mexico with my family. Can you please update me about English medium schools for kids, approximate fee per month. 
Also which area will be good for living, where I can live with my family with 2 kid(6 Yr and 1 year).

Please suggest area where I can search Flat for rent, my work location will be main city area. 

Regards


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Do you mean Mexico City? It is a very large city and you will probably get better responses if you indicate the location of your employment. Will you have a car, or will you use public transportation?


----------



## neeraj1122 (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks for reply. 
My work location will be in Centre of Mexico city. I want to stay in 5 Km radius with my family(2 kid, 6Yr and 1 year)...I don't have car but can buy.

Please let me know about English schools, Rental option for flat, and approximate amount that I will pay.

Regard


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

neeraj1122 said:


> Thanks for reply.
> My work location will be in Centre of Mexico city. I want to stay in 5 Km radius with my family(2 kid, 6Yr and 1 year)...I don't have car but can buy.


Please be a little more specific about where you'll be working.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Knowing the general area, the "colonia" (specific neighborhood) will help us to help you. The "American School" is probably the highest rated such school in the city. Other similar schools tend to be situated outside the school and I believe it would be necessary to drive children to/from. I don't have tuition information but I'll venture a guess that the best of this type of school charges in the range of the peso equivalent of US$500+ per month per child. Once you get a list of schools convenient to where you'll be renting, those schools won't be shy about quoting tuition rates. Best of luck with the transition to Mexico.


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

Longford said:


> Knowing the general area, the "colonia" (specific neighborhood) will help us to help you. The "American School" is probably the highest rated such school in the city. Other similar schools tend to be situated outside the school and I believe it would be necessary to drive children to/from. I don't have tuition information but I'll venture a guess that the best of this type of school charges in the range of the peso equivalent of US$500+ per month per child. Once you get a list of schools convenient to where you'll be renting, those schools won't be shy about quoting tuition rates. Best of luck with the transition to Mexico.



$500 per month? He He He! Not only is it a highly rated school, it is also very expensive. Here is a link.

The American School Foundation: Tuition and Fees


We pay around $375 USD per month for a good school (about 25% Englsh Instruction)but without the reputation. 


Greengates is the highly rated British school in Mexico City No info on tuition and fees but I expect it to be in the same range as the American school.

GREENGATES SCHOOL | The British International School in Mexico

There are many other very good schools throughout Mexico City that offer some classes in English but primary instruction would be in Spanish. Tuition would be much more reasonable.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Yes, expensive. About Greengates - It's not in Mexico City. Rather, it's out in the Edo. de Mexico. Greengates follows a Brittish method of teaching. American School follows USA system. There are do many supposedly bilingual schools in the area, and, from what I've learned .. Too few really good ones.


----------



## neeraj1122 (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi All, 

Thanks for your reply about school. 
Can you please update me regarding 2BHK rental option near to DF (with in radius of 3-4 KM).

Regards


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

neeraj1122 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for your reply about school.
> Can you please update me regarding 2BHK rental option near to DF (with in radius of 3-4 KM).
> ...


I have no idea what "2BHK" means. Several people have indicated that you need to be specific about where you will be working. Mexico City (=DF) is about 20 km from the east side to the west side and 30 km from north to south. A radius of 3-4 km from where? It is about 5 km from the Zocalo (central plaza) to Chapultepec Park. Either of those might be considered the "center" of Mexico City.

If at all possible, you might want to consider a reconnaissance/apartment hunting trip to Mexico City before moving. Or spend some time with Google maps and street view to get a sense of the area. Then you could be specific about areas and the many Mexico City experts (of which I am not one) on this forum could help you more.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

I think this poster needs to visit and look around before he thinks about any decisions. DF is a BIG CITY, and many things are very expensive ! For some, money is not a problem, and that would open up lots of possibilities. 

I think 2 BHK means 2 bedrooms, living room, kitchen. (I assume that includes at least 1 bath).


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

coondawg said:


> I think 2 BHK means 2 bedrooms, living room, kitchen. (I assume that includes at least 1 bath).


I understand that B =bedroom and K = kitchen, but how does H = living room?


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> I understand that B =bedroom and K = kitchen, but how does H = living room?



2 Bedrooms - Hall - Kitchen where Hall designates a relatively large room, generally a living room, separate from the others.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

michmex said:


> 2 Bedrooms - Hall - Kitchen where Hall designates a relatively large room, generally a living room, separate from the others.


That's interesting. Could this be British English?


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> That's interesting. Could this be British English?


That's my guess, since the OP is from India. English has a lot of differences, from one place to another; maybe that is why the US does not make it the official language.


----------



## neeraj1122 (Feb 26, 2015)

Isla Verde said:


> That's interesting. Could this be British English?


Yes you are right, BHK means:

B- Bedroom
H Hall(Living + Dining) OR sometimes only Hall
K -Kitchen

Thanks a lot for this discussion


----------

